# Post a Pic of your Shaggy Rug!



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I loved the thread(s) that have been posted about "Shaggy Rugs"! It seems that this is a cockapoo thing, so I thought it would be neat to have a thread dedicated to it. Surprisingly, the only picture I have is this cell phone picture of my rug airing outside lol I will definitely have to get a picture of her on photobucket!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful colour rug! x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tilly, my shaggy rug, lol










Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Blimey thats one long rug!!!

Krysten im loveing the caramel rug !


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Lovely picture of Tilly! She looks very comfy 

Thanks Donna! I am quite fond of her as well lol


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is mine....The Frog Dog 

I am not sure how to insert the picture.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

very cute!x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> Tilly, my shaggy rug, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh, I don't blame her for stretching out there in front of a nice cosy fire. I could join her myself - just looks SO tempting


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tressa said:


> Ooooh, I don't blame her for stretching out there in front of a nice cosy fire. I could join her myself - just looks SO tempting


Lol
Would u believe she's doing the same thing as we speak. In the middle of may😡😡😡welcome to good old irish weather tilly😄


Jeanie x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's like it in the South East too! x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Brilliant photos everyone! How long is Tilly!?! And I love the frog pose! Scarllets coats is a super colour.

Keep them coming, it helps me pass the time waiting for my little pup!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I measured tilly the other day and the (little one) is 17" tall and weighs 11.15kg. 
So much for her only being MAX 15". Lol😄😄😄





Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

My shaggy rug, Rufus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Another stunning rug! Love this pose! x


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Garden rug anyone?


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Great photos everyone!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww....great photos....Tilly's makes me think of Lady for sure....lol Lady does that full stretch out when we are going to bed....she is as long as from my toes to half way up my stomach! it is amazing how she can look so small and stretch out to become alasta dog!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

It looks like the only rug without a tail is mine  Why did they have to do that???? , but I can still see her little bum wagging!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Stela12 said:


> It looks like the only rug without a tail is mine  Why did they have to do that???? , but I can still see her little but waging!


It's hard to see from the poor picture, but my rug doesn't have much of a tail either. She was like that when we got her. And her little bum does a lot of wagging too!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

My Dexter does the 'frog' pose so often. How many other 'poos do the same thing I wonder?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

How about a fur cushion??


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Love the cushion!

Here's another picture of my "frog style" rug lol


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Great photos !!! Buddy can get so flat he limbo'd under the jump the other week at agility instead of going over it !!!!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

My rug in the garden x


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Scarlett said:


> Love the cushion!
> 
> Here's another picture of my "frog style" rug lol


Now, I can see that Scarlett is tailless too. I just don't understand why they dock their tails  But they are adorable nevertheless.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Stela12 said:


> Now, I can see that Scarlett is tailless too. I just don't understand why they dock their tails  But they are adorable nevertheless.


I know what you mean, poor little things. But you are right, they are still adorable, and Scarlett is a very happy and healthy little puppy so I can't complain


----------



## loriwass8803 (Jan 15, 2012)

This is Bucky. We brought him home on May 11. He was eleven Weeks old yesterday.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

loriwass8803 said:


> This is Bucky. We brought him home on May 11. He was eleven Weeks old yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Adorable!! Another favourite cockapoo position, Scarlett loves sleeping like this too!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent doesn't lie like that, usually it's this...:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Bucky blends in with the rug LOL


----------

